# Porcupine Camping Question



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Can you camp at the East end [inlet] boat ramp at Porcupine?
If not, where can you camp?
I would like to go up Thursday evening and stay till Sunday, if I can find a place to put the trailer.
Thanks,
Grandpa D.


----------



## Fishwilly (Jul 14, 2008)

Grandpa,

I used to live up in Hyrum and fished Porcupine quite a few times. There is some places to camp on the east side by the ramp, but it is very primitive. It is kind of tough to find a level spot but you should be ok. Good luck on the Kokes up there. I used to love fishing the Bear just below the dam.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Yea- if you want to camp like a hill jack. The best way is be up there early in the week and camp at one of the few spots below the dam and go up each day to fish. Just not good camping at the east end and it usually ends up a trash pile by seasons end. You would probably find a place at the east end if you were up there by Thursday but you end up camping very close to where people need to be to put in a boat. Just not very kosher if you ask me.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Thanks for the information.
We will look for a spot on the way up, but if they are all taken, we will just try to stay at the top.
We will be fishing from tubes and the East end is where we do most of our fishing.

Anyone else going to be fishing at Porcupine Friday, Saturday, Sunday or Monday?


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

Very good chance I will be up there- I live in Paradise. Tube fishing is fairly decent for browns straight across the lake on the south bay- fishing from point to point. 
You can always come park the trailer in my pasture and be entertained by my goats.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

I'll bring my guitar and I could entertain the goats.  
I will be fishing off of a camo pontoon boat and my son will be using his Blue Fish Cat.
You will be able to tell it's us by the verticle jiging that we will be doing.
We have had some fair success catching Trout and Kokanee with this method.


----------



## takemefishin (Sep 13, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Anyone else going to be fishing at Porcupine Friday, Saturday, Sunday or Monday?


our Family will be at hyrum res for some camping on friday night and saturday night and there is talk about us trying porcupine on saturday.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

How was the camping and how was the trash up there ?


----------



## BRL1 (Sep 12, 2007)

How was the trip? Been waiting to see the report.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Can you camp at the East end [inlet] boat ramp at Porcupine?
> If not, where can you camp?
> I would like to go up Thursday evening and stay till Sunday, if I can find a place to put the trailer.
> Thanks,
> Grandpa D.


Well we camped below the Dam in a very nice area.
It was the last open site before the road changes from black top to dirt.
The fishing was slow for us as we only caught about 10 fish total.
My oldest son took a boat up on Sunday and trolled with downriggers.
He and his friends did very well for small Kokanee.
We fished the river below the dam and picked up several very nice Browns with one going 18".
It was a very nice weekend but the fishing was slow.
Grandpa D.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Glad you had a nice time Grandpa, too bad the kokes weren't more cooperative. Where you fly fishing the stream?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, we were fly fishing small dries with 3 wt. 7' rods.
This is a great little stream with a lot of nice 12" to 18" Browns in it.
There were also Rainbows, but we just caught the Browns.


----------

